
How to Find Clever Web Domains Like del.icio.us or ma.tt or blo.gs - paulsb
http://www.labnol.org/internet/tools/how-to-find-clever-web-domains-like-delicious-or-matt-or-blogs/3299/
======
quan
I don't find these domains clever at all. They're impossible to remember, even
del.icio.us is difficult to type in. That's why they bought delicious.com as
well.

~~~
paulsb
last.fm is easy enough.

------
paulsb
I just tried it; thought I found a clever domain name that ended with .ge;
struggled to find somewhere to register an international domain name (anyone
know of a good place?); found out .ge is the domain for Georgia; found out
that the the _"administrative contact and the technical contact must reside in
Georgia"_ ; game over. This is going to be harder than I thought.

